# Bist deppat de is gscheid in di verliebt (Austrian)



## bribriweck

Hi, I would like to know what this phrase means:

"Bist deppat de is gscheid in di verliebt"

I know it's in German, but Google translate is being very unhelpful, as I think it is Austrian German. Also there may be a misspelling in there as it was an online message. Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

This is a strong Bavarian or Austrian dialect bordering on being a language on its own. Many Germans woudn't understand this without problems.

_Merkst du das nicht, sie ist ganz schön verliebt in dich.
Are you a fool? She really has got a crush on you._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Are you a fool? *Jeez!* She really has got a crush on you.


_Bist deppat_ is an exclamation of bewilderment, astonishment or excitement.


----------



## perpend

I don't really know...."bist deppat" to me means "bist du deppert", which could be translated to "_Bist du bloed?"_ = "Are you stupid? / Are you a fool?".

So, I can see Kajjo's angle.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> "bist deppat" to me means "bist du deppert", which could be translated to "_Bist du bloed?"_ = "Are you stupid? / Are you a fool?"


Indeed and the whole thing is an...


berndf said:


> exclamation of bewilderment, astonishment or excitement.


--- and a word by word translation would therefore be meaningless.


----------



## perpend

I just couldn't use "jeez" there, as you suggested. "Jeez" has other connotations for me.

Couldn't one say in High German: Bist du bloed*? Lass so ein Mädchen nicht los?

*"Bist du bloed?" heisst für mich "bist deppat?" Another thing popping into my head "Bist du bescheuert?"

I guess I'm saying the element of "bist du" / "are you" seems important in the sayings.

Maybe I'm placing too much emphasis on that.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Couldn't one say in High German: Bist du bloed*? Lass so ein Mädchen nicht los?


No. This usage is specifically Austrian (what this thread is about) and means what I said. It is tied to the dialect form. A literal translation into standard German (Austrian standard German or German standard German) would be as meaningless as into English.

Having said that, in colloquial but non dialectal German you occasionally hear "bist du dumm" in a similar meaning. But it isn't even remotely as common as the exclamation _bist deppart_ in Austrian which is very firmly established.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, in Standard German I'd also say:

"Bist du bescheuert?" - it has similar connotations to me.
I know the word from my aunt living in Schweinfurth (fränkisches Gebiet in Bayern).
So I understand:

"Bist du bescheuert? Die ist ganz schön in dich verliebt."

You could say in coll. standard German:

"Bist du blöd/bescheuert/nicht ganz dicht/dumm/bedeppert? Die ist ganz schön in dich verliebt!"

See also https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/deppert

You can use all phrases depending on context as exclamation of bewilderment, astonishment or excitement.

In Dresden I'd say "bescheuert".

But:
if "Bist deppat" is not related to "Depp" in any way, I misunderstood this phrase always when I heard it.

I know a much harder phrase when translated word by word to Standard German, and I misunderstood it the first time when my father used it. (He seldom spoke in dialekt to me.)

He would have said something like
"Wer hat dir nei's Gehirn g'schissn?"

---

I'd translate ist something like:

Are you crazy? She loves you very much.

"_She really has got a crush on you." seems to be better rendering the style, but I did not know this phrase before._


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hi, in Standard German I'd also say:
> 
> "Bist du bescheuert?" - it has similar connotations to me.
> I know the word from my aunt living in Schweinfurth (fränkisches Gebiet in Bayern).
> So I understand:
> 
> "Bist du bescheuert? Die ist ganz schön in dich verliebt."


Sorry, but this is simply not true. _Bist deppat_ is used in Austria like _meine Güte_ in Germany or _good Lord_ in English, free of any negative connotations. This is not true for _Bist du bescheuert?_ You would always risk it to be understood literally, i.e. as an insult.



Hutschi said:


> if "Bist deppat" is not related to "Depp" in any way


Sure it is related to _Depp_ and in other contexts _deppat_ does mean _dumm/bescheuert_. But just not in this set phrase.


----------



## Hutschi

OK. So I misunderstood it or it is different in Bavaria (Franconian part).
Thank you.

It is a "false friend" this way.


----------



## berndf

Yes, indeed. I have never heard this phrase in Bavaria used the same way as in Austria. It is true that Bavarian and Austrian are very close but this is a genuine difference between the two. I think this usage is properly Viennese and spread over the country from there but I can't prove it.


----------



## Hutschi

So it is more like:
"Junge, die ist total in dich verliebt!"
or
"He! Die ist total in dich verliebt!"


----------



## manfy

I'm not sure about the origins but I can confirm that this phrase is used in most parts of Austria.

But I can also understand the misunderstandings - particularly in written form.
We do use "Bist deppat?" also in literal form (with meaning "Bist du bescheuert?"), but there are usually clear distinctions in the way the phrase is stressed.
"Bist deppat?" with adjective stressed and specific stress on 'e' and clearly pronounced as a question usually means "are you crazy?".
"Bist deppat" or "Bist du deppat" practically always means "holy moly/holy sh**/jeez/etc" (the list of usable English expressions is endless)


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> "Bist deppat?" with adjective stressed and specific stress on 'e' and clearly pronounced as a question usually means "are you crazy?".
> "Bist deppat" or "Bist du deppat" practically always means "holy moly/holy sh**/jeez/etc" (the list of usable English expressions is endless)


I think it is less a question of stress then of tone: _Bist deppat!_ (falling pitch) vs. _Bist peppat?_ (rising pitch).


----------



## Kajjo

Das gleiche trifft auf "Bist du bescheuert, die ist total in dich verknallt" zu. Auch hier macht es der Tonfall und Missverständnisse sind ja nach Kontext und Situation so gut wie nicht möglich. Hier bauscht Ihr eine doch sehr parallele Struktur zu "völlig anders" auf, obwohl man es auch wörtlich sehr gut verstehen und übersetzen kann.

Ich bleibe bei meiner ursprünglichen Antwort und denke, sie war für den Fragesteller mit am hilfreichsten.



> _Bist deppat_ is an exclamation of bewilderment, astonishment or excitement.


Yes, and the same is true for "Are you crazy?". It's not that different.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich war am Anfang Deine englische Übersetzung noch nicht klar, Kajjo, weil ich die Wörter nicht kannte.
Vermittelnd möchte ich aber sagen, dass Bernds Erklärung auch auf Deine deutsche Version zutrifft, ebenso auf Ähnliche.
Es sind am Ende nur noch Metaphern, die die ursprüngliche, eventuell in anderem Kontext sogar beleidigende Funktion hier völlig verloren haben.

Kann man das so zusammenbringen?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Yes, and the same is true for "Are you crazy?". It's not that different.


Die Tatsache, dass Du schon wieder ein "?" ins Spiel bringst, zeigt leider eindeutig, dass Du es den Unterschied noch nicht verstanden hast. Der Bedeutungsunterschied liegt genau hierin.

Beispielsituationen:
A: _Ich trau mich nicht sie anzusprechen, ich habe Angst mir einen Korb zu holen._ B: _Bist deppat? De is dodal in di verliabt_.
Hier passt deine Übersetzung.

A tanzt stundenlang mit einem Mädchen, das ihn die ganze Zeit anhimmelt und sich lasziv an ihn schmiegt. A kommt zurück an den Tisch während sie auf der Toilette ist und sein Freund B, der alles beobachtet hat sagt mit fassungslosem Erstaunen: _Bist deppat, de is gescheid in di verliabt_.
Hier würde ich als norddeutsches Äquivalent so etwas wie _Poa! Die ist ganz schön verliebt in dich._ sagen


----------



## JClaudeK

Meines Erachtens wäre es interessant zu erfahren, warum _"de is gscheid in di verliebt" durch "Bist deppat" _eingeleitet wird. 

Will der Sprecher damit sagen, dass X (=du) dumm wäre, wenn es dieses Mädchen "sausen*" ließe? Oder was steht sonst davor, bribriweck?

_*_

jemanden sausen lassen/sausenlassen (umgangssprachlich: sich von jemandem, um dessen Freundschaft, Zuneigung, Partnerschaft o. Ä. man bemüht war, abwenden: lass ihn sausen, er ist sowieso nicht der Richtige für dich!)

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/sausen


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Will der Sprecher damit sagen, dass X (=du) dumm wäre, wenn es dieses Mädchen "sausen*" ließe? Oder was steht sonst davor, bribriweck?


Nein, dass bedeutet es nicht. Siehe meine Beispielsituationen. In französisch würde ich vielleicht könnte man es so sagen: _La vache! Elle est super amoureuse de toi._


----------



## JClaudeK

Nichts für ungut, Geneva.
Mich würde der Kontext aber trotzdem interessieren.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Die Tatsache, dass Du schon wieder ein "?" ins Spiel bringst, zeigt leider eindeutig, dass Du es den Unterschied noch nicht verstanden hast. Der Bedeutungsunterschied liegt genau hierin.


Berndf, ganz ehrlich, du verrennst dich hier völlig mit dein Absolutheitsansprüchen. Nun schau dir mal die Ausgangsfrage an und sag mir, wieso du so fixiert auf deine Beispielsituation 2 bist. Ich kann das beim besten Willen nicht an der Frage erkennen.

Aber du hast recht, ich habe Situation 1 im Kopf und genau so habe ich die Titelfrage interpretiert. Mag sein, dass Situation 2 auch möglich ist, aber wer sagt dir das?! Niemand! Ich halte es nicht einmal für wahrscheinlich. Aber gut, mag sein, dass wir nach diesem mühseligen Thread nun gelernt haben, dass Österreicher die Wendung unter anderem auch im Sinne von "Wow" verwenden.



> Hier würde ich als norddeutsches Äquivalent so etwas wie _Poa! Die ist ganz schön verliebt in dich._ sagen


Dann würde es "Boa!" oder neumodisch vielleicht "Wow!" heißen. "Poa!" habe ich noch nie im Leben gehört.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Berndf, ganz ehrlich, du verrennst dich hier völlig mit dein Absolutheitsansprüchen. Nun schau dir mal die Ausgangsfrage an und sag mir, wieso du so fixiert auf deine Beispielsituation 2 bist. Ich kann das beim besten Willen nicht an der Frage erkennen.


Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich seit 56 Jahren deutsches Deutsch spreche und seit 30 Jahren mit eine Österreicherin verheiratet bin und einen guten Teil des Jahres in Österreich unter österreichisch sprechenden verbringe. Im Gegensatz zu euch muss ich hier nicht raten. Ich kenne die meisten Unterschiede der beiden Sprachen aus langjähriger Erfahrung.


----------



## Kajjo

An der Ausgangsfrage kann man dennoch nicht erkennen, welche der beiden möglichen Sprechsituationen tatsächlich vorliegt. Ich hätte es daher als konstruktiver empfunden, wenn du bereits in #3 einfach nur gesagt hättest, dass man das auch _anders_ interpretieren kann und eine _zweite_ Möglichkeit besteht. Dann wäre der Thread gar nicht erst so mühselig und verwirrend geworden. 

Im Zentrum sollte doch stehen, dass wir die Ausgangsfrage so hilfreich wie möglich beantworten.


----------



## berndf

Der Satz, so wie er vorgegeben wurde, hat aber keine Mehrdeutigkeit.

Für deine Interpretation fehlt das Fragezeichen, das gerade wegen der Geläufigkeit meiner Interpretation kein Muttersprachler vergessen würde, wenn er es anders meinte; und in Deiner Interpretation würde das Adverb _gscheid_ nicht passen.


----------



## Kajjo

Du hängst das jetzt an der Interpunktion auf? Die so oder so fehlt? Manchmal kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.

"Bist du bescheuert, die ist total in dich verknallt." würde man ja auch nicht mit Fragezeichen schreiben -- mal davon abgesehen, dass solche umgangssprachlichen Äußerungen ohnehin selten geschrieben, sondern eben gesprochen werden. Interpunktion ist dabei kein Maßstab, sondern eher Sprechpausen oder Betonung. Wer schreibt schon so krassen Dialekt wie in der Titelfrage? Doch wohl auch in Österreich allenfalls im Scherz.


----------



## berndf

Es steht Dir frei, mir nicht zu glauben. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache. Ich habe dir zwei unabhängige Gründe genannt, warum deine Interpretation blockiert ist. Kein österreichischer Muttersprachler würde hier irgendetwas missverstehen.


----------



## Shiratori99

berndf said:


> A tanzt stundenlang mit einem Mädchen, das ihn die ganze Zeit anhimmelt und sich lasziv an ihn schmiegt. A kommt zurück an den Tisch während sie auf der Toilette ist und sein Freund B, der alles beobachtet hat sagt mit fassungslosem Erstaunen: _Bist deppat, de is gescheid in di verliabt_.
> Hier würde ich als norddeutsches Äquivalent so etwas wie _Poa! Die ist ganz schön verliebt in dich._ sagen



Ich denke "Ich werd' verrückt!", ist das standardsprachliche Äquivalent dafür.



berndf said:


> Kein österreichischer Muttersprachler würde hier irgendetwas missverstehen.



Woher weißt du, dass es Österreichisch ist? Ich denke der Fragesteller hat hier nur geraten.


----------



## manfy

Shiratori99 said:


> Woher weißt du, dass es Österreichisch ist? Ich denke der Fragesteller hat hier nur geraten.


 
Naja, garantieren kann man's nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt jenseit von 95%.
"deppat" ist zwar in Bayern auch ein bekanntes und übliches Wort aber in diesem Spruch würdest du in Bayern wohl eher "I glaub, i spinn" oder "I werd narrisch" hören.
Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, umso mehr muss ich zustimmen, dass dieses "bist deppat" als allgemeiner Ausdruck der Verwunderung wohl ein effektiver Austriazismus ist.


----------



## Shiratori99

manfy said:


> Naja, garantieren kann man's nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt jenseit von 95%.
> "deppat" ist zwar in Bayern auch ein bekanntes und übliches Wort aber in diesem Spruch würdest du in Bayern wohl eher "I glaub, i spinn" oder "I werd narrisch" hören.
> Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, umso mehr muss ich zustimmen, dass dieses "bist deppat" als allgemeiner Ausdruck der Verwunderung wohl ein effektiver Austriazismus ist.



Aber es könnte doch auch Bayrisch sein mit "bist deppat" im Sinne von "bist du verrückt".


----------



## manfy

Shiratori99 said:


> Aber es könnte doch auch Bayrisch sein mit "bist deppat" im Sinne von "bist du verrückt".


 
Schon ... aber das würde dort eher in der Form von "Bist deppat*?* Die is gschaid in di verliabt!" ausgedrückt werden - also mit expliziter Formulierung als Frage.

PS: Das ist nur mein Sprachgefühl, basierend auf  gut 5 Jahre in München -- ich kann's noch immer nicht garantieren weil ich nicht alle lokalen, regionalen Variationen kenne, aber ich denke, ich habe einen guten allgemeinen Einblick in den Sprachgebrauch der süddeutschen Region (-> viel Reisetätigkeit und viele Kollegen/Kunden/Freunde aus genau dieser Region)


----------



## Shiratori99

manfy said:


> Schon ... aber das würde dort eher in der Form von "Bist deppat*?* Die is gschaid in di verliabt!" , also mit expliziter Formulierung als Frage.
> 
> PS: Das ist nur mein Sprachgefühl, basierend auf  gut 5 Jahre in München -- ich kann's noch immer nicht garantieren weil ich nicht alle lokalen, regionalen Variationen kenne, aber ich denke, ich habe einen guten allgemeinen Einblick in den Sprachgebrauch der süddeutschen Region (-> viel Reisetätigkeit und viele Kollegen/Kunden/Freunde aus genau dieser Region)



Naja, ich denke um das zu klären müssen wir wohl auf eine Antwort des Threaderstellers warten.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> PS: Das ist nur mein Sprachgefühl, basierend auf gut 5 Jahre in München


Ich bin habe Netto über mein Leben verteilt ähnlich viel Zeit in München verbracht und unsere Erfahrungen decken sich.


----------



## berndf

Shiratori99 said:


> Ich denke "Ich werd' verrückt!", ist das standardsprachliche Äquivalent dafür.


----------



## berndf

Shiratori99 said:


> Naja, ich denke um das zu klären müssen wir wohl auf eine Antwort des Threaderstellers warten.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wir jetzt noch Feedback bekommen, tendiert wohl gegen Null. Manfys "jenseits von 95%" ist noch vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Der Satz klingt in einer Bedeutung, die nur in Österreich vorkommt, ganz natürlich und in der anderen, die in Österreich und Bayern vorkommt, doch recht unidiomatisch. Diese adverbiale Verwendung von _gscheid _passt wie die sprichwörtliche Faust aufs Auge in der einen Bedeutung (Du kennst vielleicht den berühmten Beispielsatz _Dea is aba gscheid bled!_), passt aber nicht so recht in der anderen.


----------

